# paraskevi ta se skiso



## dutch girly

Hello,

Paraskevi ta se skiso

Got something to do with tomorrow but what is skiso?


----------



## balgior

LOL!

Generally speaking, σκίζω (skizo) = to tear...

AHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## dutch girly

to tear as in.....?

I think I know where you're going but am I correct?


----------



## balgior

To tear as in: to tear a piece of paper!

Well, two are the cases: either you will be punished for something you did wrong, or you will have a very... pleasant Friday!


----------



## balgior

To be more helpful, we say "θα σε σκίσω" (tha se skiso) meaning:

1)I will beat you! You wont be even close at score!

-Do you want to play chess?
-Ok, but I am a very good player! "Tha se skiso"!

2)I will hit you! (It's a threat/warning. Not that I'm going to.)

-Did you walk on the carpet with those dirty shoes?
-Hmmm... yes.
-Tha se skiso!

3)A (non polite) way to say that you will have... "wild sex" 

-Do you like her?
-Oh yeah! Tha ithela na tin skiso! (<- bad language)

All these are informal!

There may be other uses too, but I can't think of any right now.

So, if you are going to play chess tomorrow, prepare to lose!


----------



## dutch girly

How would I reply to this if I'm not going to play chess


----------



## balgior

Oh, I don't know... It depends on what *he* really meant by saying this! Depends on the context... My funny reaction at my first reply was a result of my dirty mind reading this phrase  You find out what he wanted to say and what you want to answer and we will help you find the appropriate answer in Greek!

Too much love in this forum!


----------



## dutch girly

your dirty mind reading it was right 
I know him too well hahahha


----------



## dutch girly

Alla ithelo ena paraskevie mazi agapi mou (is this correct)
But I would like a friday with my love 

If you know what I mean


----------



## balgior

dutch girly said:


> Alla ithelo ena paraskevie mazi agapi mou (is this correct)
> But I would like a friday with my love
> 
> If you know what I mean



Quite close:

Αλλά θα ήθελα μία παρασκευή με την αγάπη μου (Alla tha ithela mia paraskevi me tin agapi mou)


 Then tell him:  Έλα να σου πετάξω τα μάτια όξω, μανάρι μου! (Ela na sou petakso ta matia okso, manari mou!)  LOL!

Now, how can I translate this? Let's say: come here and you'll see what is going to happen to you, baby!

Using the same language as his... Of course if that is your intention! 

LOL! Good luck!


----------



## dutch girly

me ti?
ti mou kaneis?
jia na petaxtoune

above his reply


----------



## jaxlarus

Πού είναι ο κόκκινος κύκλος με το *Χ*, ρε παιδιά;?!


----------



## dutch girly

What does it mean?


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: Original question answered. Subsequent question answered. Thread closed before becoming a multi-topic, chatty one


----------

